# How many sets per week for your abs?



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm just curious how many sets of ab work you guys do per week?  

I'm trying to decide whether I should do 12 sets of abs per week, or give 3-6 of those sets up to traps and/or neck work.  Previously, I have never really done weighted ab work.  I decided that I am going to start.  I figure that I probably don't need to do as many sets if I use weights.  However, my neck and traps aren't really in need of work, but I like balance.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2004)

I was under the impression that bodybuilders should never do weighted ab work.  The problem is that larger abs detract from the rest of the body.

In any case, I do 20 sets of 25 reps per week.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 31, 2004)

Cow, I've just started doing weighted ab work.  I usually do some hyperextensions along with the ab workout.  I do 3-4 sets to failure on decline (weighted crunches).  
At times, I'll also add in 3-4 sets to failure regular crunches . . . maybe some side bends.


----------



## LAM (Jul 31, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that bodybuilders should never do weighted ab work.  The problem is that larger abs detract from the rest of the body.
> 
> In any case, I do 20 sets of 25 reps per week.



actually, it's the opposite..but many do not do ab work until pre-comp time. 
the abs will not hypertrophy much from non-weighted exercises so to keep the abdominal region in symmetry with the rest of the body they have to use weighted abdominal exercises...


I only do abs when I'm cutting and I hit them every 3 days.  I do 3 sets of 50 reps of weighted rope crunches as my main exercise.  then I alternate in captains chair, decline crunch and 2 other ab machines in the gym.  so every 3 days I'll do 9 sets of 3 exercises...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2004)

6-8 sets twice a week


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2004)

Does everyone only do abs for looks?

Does anyone do em to strengthen your core and help with the major compound lifts like I do?  I do roughly 5-6 sets twice a week of weighted ab work.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 31, 2004)

I almost never do weighted ab work.  Usually just crunchs on the floor or on a decline bench.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 31, 2004)

I don???t even want to count, I do anywhere from 30-40 sets per week. Most of those sets are not weighted about 10 of those sets per week in the weight room are weighted. The rest I just HAVE to do them in other activities I participate.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2004)

Alright, I'm going to give 9 sets a week per try.  The remaining 3 sets will goto traps.  I will adjust if results/my feelings about the workout design change.  Thanks for your replys.  Oh yeah, and I have decided to work on core strength, Deadbolt.  I don't care as much about looks, although it is definitely a factor.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and I have decided to work on core strength, Deadbolt.  I don't care as much about looks, although it is definitely a factor.



Looks are always a factor heh, but to me building my own weight belt to make sure I don't hurt my self with other lifts is much more important.  I neglected my abs for a long time and I feel my other lifts suffered as well so now I am concentrating on them in hopes it will improve my compound movements and such.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2004)

I usually do 8 sets of 40 per week of floor crunches, or 4 sets of 10-15 weighted spread eagle sit-ups.  I also do about 4-8 sets per week of hyperextensions.


----------



## bench (Aug 3, 2004)

I do:-
Crunches - 5 sets to failure
Lying Leg Lifts - 5 sets to failure

Side Crunches - 5 sets to failure

Crunches - 2 sets to failure

Never do weighted ab work! Its all in your diet!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

bench said:
			
		

> Never do weighted ab work! Its all in your diet!!


 Thats if you want your abs to look good, I do them for a strong core.  To keep from injuries.  A showing 6pack gets me nothing but some good looks and maybe some phone numbers, a strong set of abs provides me with a safety device to prevent serious injury.  

Now don't get me wrong abs are nice to have showing but they are not my top priority right now (visibility that is).  But 25lbs from now I will be shooting for my 6pack heh.


----------



## Premo55 (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree with DB 200%. I neglected my core for weeks and I can tell you that the strained back that I received while deadlifting wasn't fun at all. I started training my core again today, here is my routine:

Weighted cable crunches- 6 reps SUPERSET Dumb-bell side bends 10 reps (3 supersets)

Decline bench weighted crunches- 6 reps SUPERSET 60 Second plank (3 supersets)

Weighted leg raises- 6 reps SUPERSET One-armed deadlift 10 reps (3 supersets)

Good mornings 3x6 reps

Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks solid to me premo..where do you fit that all in with your current routine?  Is this a set day or do you mix it?  How many times a week are you doing this?

I am doing an experiment with p/rr/s for my core....its workin so far but I'm gonna give it several weeks and let everyone know how it is.


----------



## Premo55 (Aug 3, 2004)

^ Dude, I was thinking about doing P/RR/S with my abs too, haha, weird. I was thinking that since the abs are a muscle like everything else it would work. I wanna do that with my traps, too.

I did abs with forearm work and triceps today. I guess I'm just gonna throw it in with a small muscle group, like calves, biceps, traps or triceps, something like that. Honestly my core workouts are more intense than any of my workouts, save for maybe my leg workout. It's definitely on par with my back workout, the burn and focus required are incredible. I'm planning on two times a week. I'm gonan be sore as hell tomorrow as I haven't done core in a long time, though, I don't know how I'm gonna get through the rest of the week's workouts honestly

Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

O hell yea my core workouts are crazy.  I love them though, they are one of my favorit parts of a day.  I use p/rr/s for my core and traps as well.  Traps is working pretty good and abs are just out of this world when it comes to feeling.

Here is my abs and traps routine.  I do abs every monday (chest) and friday (back) I also do traps with back. 

Traps/abs:
Power
Barbell Shrugs							3-4 x 6-8
	Neck Flexion 							2 x 12-15
	Neck Lateral Flexion						1 x 12-15

	Cable Crunch							3 x 6-8
	Straight Hanging Leg Raises 					3 x 6-8

Rep Range:
Barbell shrug 							1 x 8-10, 1 x 10-12
	Dumbell shrug 							1 x 10-12, 1 x 12-15
	Neck Flexion 							2 x 12-15
	Neck Lateral Flexion						1 x 12-15

	Weighted Machine Crunch					2 x 10-12
	Twisting Crunches (focus on abs and obloquies) 			2 x 10-12
	Knee Raises (flat bench knees to chest) 				1 x 15

Shock
CG upright rows EZ Curl/machine shrugs SS 			1-2 x 8-10 each
	Neck Flexion 							2 x 12-15
	Neck Lateral Flexion						1 x 12-15

	Cable Crunch/Hip Raises SS 					2 x 12-15
	Twisting Crunch/Hanging Knee Raise SS 				2 x 12-15
	Weighted Machine Crunch DS 					8-10,8-10,8-10


----------



## Premo55 (Aug 3, 2004)

I think with traps maybe you should try hitting them in another way instead of doing both BB and DB shrugs on rep range day. Maybe you should try incline bench DB shrugs (Lean forward on an incline bench and shrug)

Also I remember arguing with CowPimp a long time ago about whether weighted ab exercises>non-weighted ab exercises. 



Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats just something eric gave me to try out, mayebe I will try those this friday.  Was thinking of completly re-doing my entire trap workout to all different things just to see how the new ifts I found feel.  Maybe tomorrow I will make a new set up or something, we'll see.


----------



## Premo55 (Aug 3, 2004)

Does gopro use that routine himself?

Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't believe so...I think he doesn't directly work traps b/c his deads nail em pretty hard in combo with the shoulder and other back work.  But I am not 100% sure to be honest with ya man, sorry.  I know I want a massive set of shoulders, trap, neck combo with a back and chest to match so it takes some direct work for my traps to grow....


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2004)

bench said:
			
		

> I do:-
> Crunches - 5 sets to failure
> Lying Leg Lifts - 5 sets to failure
> 
> ...



I appreciate your input, but that is bad advice...  Why are abs different from any other muscle?  You still need to use added resistance to increase strength and/or mass, just like any other muscle.  As well, you need to lower your bodyfat percentage to increase definition, just like any other muscle.


----------



## 5'9' (Aug 5, 2004)

i do 8 sets a day, 6 days a week, thats 48 sets a week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 5, 2004)

5'9' said:
			
		

> i do 8 sets a day, 6 days a week, thats 48 sets a week.


  

i do 2 sets(35reps each) 3 times a week. 
But on the other hand i am on a bulk, so not really focussed on abs. Will do so during my cut.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 5, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> But on the other hand i am on a bulk, so not really focussed on abs. Will do so during my cut.


 
Not that you don't need them year round but during a bulk is the best time for stronger abs, you are going to be lifting more weight and putting more strain on your core.  Not to mention the extra cals may help em grow a little bigger so they stand out more.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Not that you don't need them year round but during a bulk is the best time for stronger abs, you are going to be lifting more weight and putting more strain on your core.  Not to mention the extra cals may help em grow a little bigger so they stand out more.



Indeed.  Too many people think of the rectus abdominus and oblique muscles as purely asthetic muscles.  However, they are extremely important in a wide variety of lifts.  For example,keeping stable during heavy squats certainly requires ab strength.  Once I read SNF's article on how to squat right, I noticed I used my abs to keep myself straight and rigid a lot more than previously.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Not that you don't need them year round but during a bulk is the best time for stronger abs, you are going to be lifting more weight and putting more strain on your core.  Not to mention the extra cals may help em grow a little bigger so they stand out more.


Thanks for the clarification DeadBolt.   
I guess was on a 'outta sight-outta mind' mode of thinking.. what ab work would u suggest on a bulk?

CowPimp: i dont do squats as i dont hv anyone to spot me and not confident of going at it alone.. i pref to do legpresses. But i do understand your point about working the abs..guess i shall have to increase my focus on them..


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2004)

Regardless of bulk or cut you can do the same lifts but with the added cals on a bulk you will ussually have more gains with strength and mass.  Try some weighted excercises for them, some cable crunches, weighted situps/crunches,  ab machines, leg lifts with weight between your feet, knee raises with weight between ur feet, hip raises,.....any of those are great for your abs.  You may also want to throw in some oblique excercises as well, all I do for them are weighted twisting crunches, but you can do any of the other lifts for them and you will be fine.

BulkMeUp you should definatly try some squatting, they are awsome for you.  Start very light and build up your confidence with them.  I was the same way but now I have no fears of doing them by myself.  They are a great lift, even though heavy presses build the quads much greater then squats, squats really hit many other stabalizer muscles and all the little muscles that keep you safe heh.  I found that once I started doing my squats and deadlifts I would have much greater results with all my other lifts....I have gained much more strength by adding those two lifts into my routine as well as size.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks again deadbolt.. i have begun to incorporate squats starting from a low weight. One more question. In the last couple of gym sessions I have noticed my leg curls have gotten painful and reps going down. Other exercises are doing well. am i overtraining my hams??
Also i feel a lot of preassure in/at my knees even a day or two after exercising. is this normal??  
i do an upper/lower split each gets hit twice a week. My lower workout is:
squats (10x3) *new  
leg presses (12, 10, 8 , 6 ,12) + knee extensions(12)
Ham curls (lying down)(12, 10, 8 , 6 ,12) + standing ham curls (5+5+4+4)
seated claves (12, 10, 8 , 6 ,12) + standing calves (12)
Lunges (8-10x6)
i do it pyramid style with with the weights increased with every set. Any suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## BritChick (Aug 9, 2004)

I train abs twice per week - 4 sets of 50.  
I never do weighted abs, I did for a while but I just started to look blocky, for the same reason I don't train obliques any more.  
I do abs purely for looks, core strength is just an added bonus!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow I made a nice post for this last post but my comp was all screwey and all the posts I did last week never went through.  But in essence all I said was that all ab excercises due the same thing.  Try some weighted things such as weighted situps, cable crunches, machines for abs, leg lifts w/ a dumbell....then mix it up with some hip raises and knee raises, crunches, etc...Just make sure you hit them good like 2 days a week and you should be fine.  I follow a routine I made up of a 3 week cycle and it seems to be working pretty good.....made some mods to it today as well.

Squats are a great thing for you my man. These are the main reason I started my focus on abs heh.  With a strong set of abs and lower back squats will be much easier.  Even if you only squat the bar you need to start somewhere.  They are a great overall body workout and will help to improve all other lifts.  Sure mass comes from leg presses but there is no sub for squats...they are a great leg lift and I feel they should be in everyones routine.  I was once in your place and I to started with just the bar and went up by 5's.  I never rushed it until I was confident.  Definatly try them.


----------

